# Claiming 100%



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

One of my local drivers says he claims 100% of his mileage because he keeps his trade dress up. Calls his mileage when he's not online "advertising".

What say y'all?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Weak under an audit but good luck to him. I have a slightly different angle. I leave myself logged in on select whenever I'm driving and then I make a business decision as to whether or not I think the call would be profitable if I get a ping. If it's slightly out of my way and I'm in a hurry I deem it unprofitable and don't take it. Still get to deduct the mileage since I'm on the clock. Net result is that I come close to breaking even on my part time driving.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Tax fraud. You may get away with it but it's illegal.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Another way to look at this... If you have a personal business and you throw a magnetic sign (business name) on your personal car you do not now get to deduct your mileage. You only get to deduct LEGITIMATE business travel. If you keep in mind that the government is going to get what they want and creative ideas to not pay taxes are probably not going to fly.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> Another way to look at this... If you have a personal business and you throw a magnetic sign (business name) on your personal car you do not now get to deduct your mileage. You only get to deduct LEGITIMATE business travel. If you keep in mind that the government is going to get what they want and creative ideas to not pay taxes are probably not going to fly.


Yep, It's all been tried before. Here's a good article about advertising on your car. http://smallbusiness.chron.com/tax-deductions-advertising-car-59088.html


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I keep a note book in my vehicle and record the date and the miles at the beginning of a shift and at the end of a shift, that is what I will claim as miles, against what ever earnings I have.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes - that's my basic method, too.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

You will hear all sorts of ways to deduct everything and they are all not legit. I've been involved in many audits representing clients and you do not want to go through a full fledged audit if you cheated like that trust me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The last time i got audited... (due to losing money driving for uber, the IRS guy looked at my math and discovered... it's impossible to make a profit on paper driving uberX in Orlando)

I asked him, and this was his explanation.

If you have more than 1 vehicle in the household, one dedicated SOLELY for business purposes, One that is NEVER used for business,
and if you reside in the area you can (theoretically) service; It's possible to only drive deductible miles and if that was true, it is ok as long as you have proper documentation.



The Agent theorized that the following loophole was covering you IF and ONLY IF you lived in an area you serviced;
Your house becomes a home office, and your driving is going to visit clients, and you are going between clients and your place of business.
It is just like someone working sales from home, they are driving all over everywhere and they can deduct the miles.
You can also deduct driving to the auto shop to get your vehicle serviced.

If you DO NOT have a second car in the household claiming 100% of your miles driven is IMPOSSIBLE to defend.

You also need detailed daily records
Start Odometer
Stop Odometer
Total miles driven

If you do not live in the area you service, you can not deduct the mileage to get to the area you can service.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm going with a dedicated vehicle. ALL miles will be Uber/Lyft.


----------

